# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Hcg Chorulon, vet purposes

## tinymuscles

Anyone use chorulon hcg ? for vet purposes. Says is HCG tho

----------


## tinymuscles

https://canadianjuicemonsters.net/fo...-canada.51718/

----------


## tinymuscles

that’s the stuff

----------


## tinymuscles

> I've seen the veterinary designation on hcg before, though I haven't used it. It is an ironic designation to me, as the H in HCG stands for "Human". 
> 
> I use some peptides that are designated for veterinary use only, but that is likely in large part to play fast and loose with selling and marketing. Coincidentally, I find that since starting those peptides, I like having my belly rubbed and REALLY enjoy walksies, but I'm sure that is unrelated.


LOL okay well you kind of avoided my question. I looked up on it and it does say human, but designated for vet use. On drug.com it does say that its human so... and i read a couple forums of guys using it and saying its good. Seems pretty legit, am i good to try it ?

----------


## tinymuscles

Turns out it’s the real deal, my dealer been using it for years he says it works amazing, and he’s an absolute monster so i’ll take his word for it

----------


## Mooseman33

just curios as to what you would of thought he would say?

never have seen a dealer tell someone when their shit sucks. Just saying

----------


## Far from massive

Also never attributed someone looking like a monster to HCG ...unless you are talking about their nutz lols

----------


## clarky.

> Turns out it’s the real deal, my dealer been using it for years he says it works amazing, and he’s an absolute monster so i’ll take his word for it


 :Smilie:  ahh the dealer.

----------

